# Two broken muranos



## ziomalski (Jul 5, 2012)

Hello, please help diagnose the problems

Have two identical 2005 muranos SL, awd. Both CVT.

First one 99000 miles, just broke.
was driving it, the car started slowing down but revs went up.
Right now the car goes only slow with high revs.
The car is at the dealer right now, they are not sure if its the computer or transmission.


Second 90000 miles started accelerating while shifting down, my guess between 3rd and second gear, happens almost at every stop.
When i drive everything works normally, when i start braking the car slows down and then accelerates briefly and then slows down again, it think it happens at the same speed more or less. Reverse works fine as far as i can tell.

Please advise, thanks.


----------

